# Jamaica beach catch



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Ended up going around the Jamaica beach area today. Beautiful morning today, water was perfect trout green. Started with tops, had two blowups but no takers. Switched to croaker but the croaker were just a little bit bigger than the trout preferred. They were in there this morning, bait was everywhere and slicks were popping up everywhere. My dad and I ended up with 9. It only lasted for about an hour, switched to a soft plastic and got one the first cast, must have caught the end of the school.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Great catch and report the water looks pretty good!!!


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice report beautiful day


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice catch. Like the way that water looks.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice mess of fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches!


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

Do you use plastics under a popping cork or just tying them on to your line? Ive never had luck under a pooping cork with plastics but have never tried the surf with them either. Thanks and nice haul!


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

I use braid so I usually tie a liter, and I throw it with just line. Never have tried plactics under a cork but I'm sure it would work if the fish are in there. Hoping to go this Saturday as well.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch, and the water looks great.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks Rip! I am going out to try surfside sunday early morning and then hang out on the beach with some lines out for some bull reds. Treating myself to a day getaway after the start of school and after my birthday to relax. Thanks for your help!


----------

